

Cash for Caulkers: Home Weatherization as Economic Stimulus - bengebre
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/18/business/economy/18leonhardt.html

======
bengebre
The potential results are almost unbelievable:

"The bottom line is that cash for caulkers would be trickier than cash for
clunkers — yet would have the potential to do far more good. McKinsey, the
consulting firm, estimates that households could reduce their energy use by 28
percent over the next decade. In terms of greenhouse gases, that would be the
equivalent of taking half of all vehicles in this country off the road."

------
ryanpetrich
Clever title.

